# Greater London - Low Emission Zone



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

In case you haven't seen what Transport for London are up to, have a look at this:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/default.aspx

"The vehicles affected are older diesel-engined lorries, buses, coaches, large vans, minibuses and other heavy vehicles that are derived from lorries and vans such as motor caravans and motorised horse boxes.

There will be a phased introduction of the scheme from 4 February 2008 through to January 2012. Different vehicles will be affected over time and increasingly tougher emissions standards will apply."

If you do not comply, *DAILY* charges will be £100 and £200!

The zone is, give or take, everything inside the M25!


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Luckily I live outside the M25 belt. How many MH owners are going to be stung by this? How many MH owners are going to trade up to a newer van so as to comply with the LEZ, in this day and age with the economic climate as it is.
I can understand that this may be a good way of reducing the amount of white-van men on the busy London roads, but your average MH isn't driving around London during peak times! This is maddness!
Although I won't lose too much sleep about whitevan man, I do think in the wider sense that this will only serve to put many self employed tradesmen (many of whom can't afford a new van) out of business, which will mean a higher burden on the tax payer as we have to support more unemployed.
Perhaps we should have a spontaneous rally on the M25 for a weekend!!!


----------



## 103273 (Mar 5, 2007)

Just spoke to Tfl.
It seems that you can register your vehicle with them specifically for the LEZ. The agent i spoke to told me that their database has some serious flaws and for some reason has all vans weights as over 3.5 tonnes. If you register and provide photographic evidence of your DIN Plate showing the MGW and the engine plate you will get an exemption until Oct 2010. Some consolation, but not much. :x


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

This has been doing the rounds for some time. It was a major factor in our choice of used MH. I have no particular wish to drive into the LEZ, but bear in mind that other cities are bound to follow. Already there are at least thirteen German cities which have similar, or even more onerous restrictions. Our 2003 van is compliant for London but not for some of the German zones.

Pity the person who lives within the LEZ who has an older van that they cherish. I have heard that there were representations made for exemptions for MH's, but they were given short shrift.

There is a stadium in south London which sometimes puts on Stock Car Racing. As many of the participants use old trucks or coaches as transporters, I don't see much of a future for those meetings.

The good news is that C&CC site at Chertsey is outside the zone PROVIDING you approach it along the M3. But have you seen the fees?

Tco


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tco said:


> There is a stadium in south London which sometimes puts on Stock Car Racing. As many of the participants use old trucks or coaches as transporters, I don't see much of a future for those meetings


And there are many who feel that the days of such events are over, as they are now socially unacceptable for reasons of carbon footprint. NB: I am not stating an opinion, simply making the point (as others are indeed making the point about RVs in another thread).

Dougie.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*lez*

If you want your world to continue without change , your living on the wrong planet . Vehicle MFG's sould be given a time limit to reduce emissons by say 2011 to 120mg , by the uk Gov . london under K L has started what sould have been done a long time ago. If you polute you sould be put off the road ,


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I kinda agree with you but why force everybody to scrap there perfectly good vehicles so that we can buy a new one that will comply but has polluted the environment far more in it's manufacture than all the ommisions that the perfectly good now scrapped vehicle would produce during the rest of it's natural life.
I don't get it, it's the same with light bulbs the new ones are hazardous waste and councils don't know what to do with them.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I live about 25 miles outside of the LEZ. It just means that i won't be taking our MH to Abbey Wood or Crystal Palace.....no big deal.

As for these type of restrictions being brought in to other major cities such as Manchester, Leeds and Birmingham.......Why the hell would i want to take our MH there anyway?? We bought it to get away to places where we can relax, not to visit inner city areas

Just climbing down off this high horse :lol: 

Doug


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*greater london lez*

note to doug
it is the people who live inside the lez and cannot even drive to their homes to park who are the losers.
lots of retirees plans have been blown out of the water as many cannot afford later model m/caravans and so their dreams of buying a motorhome for their retirement and travelling are no longer possible.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: greater london lez*



greywiz said:


> note to doug
> it is the people who live inside the lez and cannot even drive to their homes to park who are the losers.
> lots of retirees plans have been blown out of the water as many cannot afford later model m/caravans and so their dreams of buying a motorhome for their retirement and travelling are no longer possible.


hi

point taken, i hadn't thought of that

Doug


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: lez*



silversurfa said:


> If you want your world to continue without change , your living on the wrong planet . Vehicle MFG's sould be given a time limit to reduce emissons by say 2011 to 120mg , by the uk Gov . london under K L has started what sould have been done a long time ago. If you polute you sould be put off the road ,


Unless you are a naturist pedestrian, and grow/rear your own food in the garden, never read a newspaper, turn on a light, use gas to cook with, never watch tv, listen to radio, or go to the cinema, then you pollute. Actually, I spose unless you have withdrawn from the socitey we all live in completely, you pollute.

We should all be careful lest our halos begin to slip.


----------



## 117442 (Oct 14, 2008)

*London LEZ*

I live just 2 miles inside the zone, and first I knew of the new regulations was when I received a letter from Transport for London just a few weeks ago, apologising for wrong info earlier on its web site, and effectively saying that I cannot now drive my year 2000 motorhome (it's just over the 3500 Kg weight limit) out of the zone without paying £200 a time. Talked to van engine manufacturer about possibility of modifications, but apparently probably not an option and replacement engine and associated ancillaries, even if it is possible, upwards of £8000, not to mention the latent carbon emissions of manufacturing all the new parts. 
Surprisingly, showman's vehicles are except, so why not motorhomes, as surely, all the financial arguments associated with such "specialist" vehicles must apply to motorhomes too?


----------

